# FREE LADYBUGS!!! ALL COLORS!! (online)



## CaliNewLeaf (Mar 8, 2018)

_first come first serve! i will only deliver if you have flowers ready for the ladybugs xx _

_Stock:
Pink ladybugs (x65)
Yellow ladybugs (x44)
Purple ladybugs (x31)
Navy ladybugs (x28) _

Please use this form:
Ladybugs: (write color/colors here)
Amount: (write amount here)
FC: (write fc here)
Notes: (write any additional notes if any here)

_Thank you!_


Spoiler: orders



chewy.7204 (x20 navy) ;completed;


----------



## madzilla84 (Mar 8, 2018)

I only need 4 more yellows so would love some of those - 3916 555 5190!


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2018)

Hmm how many Yellow Ladybugs do you have? 
If the amount I want isnt too much, would you be able to give me 10 Yellow Ladybugs? 

My PC FC is 08595970205


----------



## marmaladee (Mar 8, 2018)

if i could get 10 of purple and yellow ladybugs (if you still have them) that would be great!

fc: 7095-5758-713


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Mar 8, 2018)

marmaladee said:


> if i could get 10 of purple and yellow ladybugs (if you still have them) that would be great!
> 
> fc: 7095-5758-713



Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Hmm how many Yellow Ladybugs do you have?
> If the amount I want isnt too much, would you be able to give me 10 Yellow Ladybugs?
> 
> My PC FC is 08595970205



Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -



madzilla84 said:


> I only need 4 more yellows so would love some of those - 3916 555 5190!



Added!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ladybugs: (Navy)
Amount: (20)
FC: (4616-6689-573)
Notes: (I actually only need nine so I will share all that I catch back with you)


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Mar 8, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> Ladybugs: (Navy)
> Amount: (20)
> FC: (4616-6689-573)
> Notes: (I actually only need nine so I will share all that I catch back with you)


Added!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you! I accepted your friend request.


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Mar 8, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> Thank you! I accepted your friend request.



Np! And completed!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 8, 2018)

I would return the bugs but you haven't got any flowers.


----------



## CaliNewLeaf (Mar 8, 2018)

Chewy.7204 said:


> I would return the bugs but you haven't got any flowers.



Don't worry about returning any bugs I have all my quests completed


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Mar 8, 2018)

Okay! Thank you! I'll go give them to someone who needs them.


----------



## Carlygee (Mar 8, 2018)

Ladybugs: (navy)
Amount: (2)
FC: 3561 7624 202
Thank you!


----------



## Fuanster (Mar 9, 2018)

Ladybugs: (navy )
Amount: (10)
FC: (02133755068)
thabks!


----------



## Biyaya (Mar 9, 2018)

Ladybugs: Navy only
Amount: 4
FC: 90540834680
Notes: Thank you!


----------

